# I could use two loads of bees if you have any available



## delta valley farms (Aug 11, 2015)

I am trying to fill extra contracts this year and need excellent 8 frame hives. I would be glad to discuss details with you by phone call Scott 870 635 1160 If no answer please leave a message, I will return all calls


----------



## delta valley farms (Aug 11, 2015)

I am in need of 3 to 4 more loads of bees. If you have the great bees I need please call.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Whats the rate $$ per hive?


----------



## BEESERIOUS (Feb 25, 2009)

No need to be secretive about it, you came here asking for bees, please provide as much information as you can.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

He did post his phone number for further inquiry


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

When you say 3-4 loads, are you talking around 400-440 hives per load?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Needed where?.

Almonds?

Turnups?

Just curious


----------



## delta valley farms (Aug 11, 2015)

No I am not being secret, and yes 408 to 448 colonies per load. And also a yes they will be for almonds. As mentioned there is a phone number listed if interested. I have talked to a bunch of people that wanted serious info about pollination in California... i am very busy so I can't always post to every question. But I will try


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought we were going to keep these "turnup" pollination gigs on the down low let everyone else run of to California?

What do you need Tommyt ? Same as before 3 frame minimum $125.00 out by blueberry?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Mbeck
I'm running a special starting Next week.
4-6 frames in ten frame box $75 per month 

The real special is most of the 4-6 frame will have live bees on them


----------

